# Leather couches?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, so we are at least seeing the light at the end of the tunnel on our addition. I would like to replace our family room furniture, which has stood us in good stead, but is now 25 years old. I LOVE the look of leather, but it's the most expensive option, and I was wondering if any of you have it, and whether it holds up to small dogs claws jumping on and off all the time. I'm not worried about Kodi chewing on it... Just regular wear and tear.

BTW, we do keep a blanket on the end of a love seat where he usually likes to sleep even now, and would do the same with the leather couches, but he sometimes changes his mind and sleeps elsewhere. And, of course, when the "zoomies" hit, he often races on and off the couches on his circuit through the room.

One more question. I know they now have the (much) less expensive "bonded leather". I know it's a composite, but when I've sat on it in the show rooms, it looks and feels really nice. Anyone have that? How is it holding up?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the look of leather, too. However, I've been living with my folks for the past 10 months, who have had a good leather couch for a good 20 years that still looked like new. After Tucker living here these months, and his yorkie-poo cousin coming over for visits, they have left the couch with some little tiny slices of the top of the leather.  My mother is understandably not pleased. 

I have tried to cover the side of the couch he likes most, but things just slide around on it and fall off. We've finally put a rubber coated bathroom rug on the back of the couch, at least, to protect that. And, if the dogs are in a RLH mode I move it to the seat of the couch as we try to get them to stop boinging off the couch.

So, I'm thinking that when I move into my house next month, I'm sticking with a fabric couch.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

We considered leather when we converted a family room last month. But we decided, having seen other peoples' leather furniture die early from just normal pet use it wasn't worth the frustration. Even good pets with well trimmed nails will inevitably do damage.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We don't have leather couches, but do have leather recliners. 'Someone' was digging for ?? whatever in the seat of one, scratched it. Personal preference thing, I guess too, but man, I do NOT like the feel of them when I sit in them. They are 'cold' feeling.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think they are cold to sit on, too. But, they do look nice and neutral.

(I get my car seats with fabric, too.)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Yeah, I think they are cold to sit on, too. But, they do look nice and neutral.
> 
> (I get my car seats with fabric, too.)


Jack's car had leather seats - I hated riding in that thing. I think he got cloth in his new one - because I bellyached so much! ound:

Yes, I agree they look nice, but I find myself avoiding our chairs, aside from Augie's and my morning reading of the newspaper ritual.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We have leather in the family room and had have no problems with it being scratched or ruined in any way from Tucker. I'm pleased with the way they have held up with grandchildren and a dog. What ever the room temperature is will be the temperature of the leather. So, in winter is does feel cold, but I find it warms up quickly. We got ours probably 15 - 16 years ago at Jordan's and feel they have served us well.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have leather in furniture in our living you and I am always sliding off the couch! :frusty: I am not crazy about them.

Bumi doesn't "Jump" on anything (he doesn't know how and I refuse to teach him ound: ) so he only goes on the sofa when we pick him up. The rules in our place are that he can go up on the sofa, as long as he sits ON whoever picked him up. He is not to walk all over the sofa, etc. (this only works for us since he is unable to jump up there by himself). 
However, even with the rules in place, there are a few scratch marks visible on the leather (chololate brown).



DonnaC said:


> ... Even good pets with well trimmed nails will inevitably do damage.


Totally agree!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am on the 'dislike' side... leather is cold and not very durable... but it does look nice!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Just mytwo cents. I have leather and I love it. It is easier to take care of and keep clean than fabric to me. Maybe after 20 yrs it could be damaged by paws, lol, but, at that point I am ready for something new anyways. It seems to be whatever the room temp is, so, no problems with it being cold. Good luck on whatever you decide. New furniture is soooo nice. :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthi said:


> Just mytwo cents. I have leather and I love it. It is easier to take care of and keep clean than fabric to me. Maybe after 20 yrs it could be damaged by paws, lol, but, at that point I am ready for something new anyways. It seems to be whatever the room temp is, so, no problems with it being cold. Good luck on whatever you decide. New furniture is soooo nice. :whoo:


The "easier to keep clean" part is what is making me look at leather. We don't have a separate living room... just a large "family room". And with the big guys who are not always careful, PLUS the dog and cat, I'm trying to find something that looks nice, is comfortable (I don't mind leather, we have a leather recliner) and is easy to keep clean. Our current set is "This End Up" furniture, with a tweedy surface. It has certainly held up well and was GREAT while the kids were growing up. But it's so boxy looking, I'd really like a change. I haven't seen any fabric couches that made me think that they'd wear the way our This End Up furniture has. I looked into getting new cushion covers for the couch and love seats we have, but it's $600 just for that. If I have to spend that much just for the covers, I'd rather get a new set, and have a more updated, "adult" look for the room.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My son and DIL had a leather sofa and loveseat for a number of years. Though it wore well (they had two cats and two children), it was cold. Whenever I came over to babysit in the cooler months I had to wrap myself in a throw when I sat/lounged on the sofa. I've thought of it but don't think so.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> The "easier to keep clean" part is what is making me look at leather. We don't have a separate living room... just a large "family room". And with the big guys who are not always careful, PLUS the dog and cat, I'm trying to find something that looks nice, is comfortable (I don't mind leather, we have a leather recliner) and is easy to keep clean. Our current set is "This End Up" furniture, with a tweedy surface. It has certainly held up well and was GREAT while the kids were growing up. But it's so boxy looking, I'd really like a change. I haven't seen any fabric couches that made me think that they'd wear the way our This End Up furniture has. I looked into getting new cushion covers for the couch and love seats we have, but it's $600 just for that. If I have to spend that much just for the covers, I'd rather get a new set, and have a more updated, "adult" look for the room.


Another nice option is a really good quality microfiber. Easy to clean, soft and comfy. There's a chair I plan to get soon from a recent staging I did. It came from a rental company, brand new black slipper chair in the nicest microfiber. I can't stop petting the chair whenever I'm in the house.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love my leather couches. Yes, couches as in more than one. In fact, we don't have any upholstered furniture in the house. Leather is good for people with allergies.

The key is to get a good quality of leather - no suede, brushed, nubuck or split. Full or semi-aniline is best. Our only error was that we didn't go with the natural color. It was the 90s. Navy was in. The leather is great shape except for that the dye has worn off on the cushions. With the thick aniline, scratches from the cats, dogs, and kids aren't as visible. Adds character. 

Our leather set in the mancave is cheap. It is only a couple of years old and isn't standing up well at all. The cat scratches are really noticeable on it. It looks much worse than the 15 year old couches.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My daughter has the distressed look leather and it holds up well even with her Aussies on it. When Sasha visits she jumps up on the back to sit with no problem. Linda


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Had & Have Leather -- Chair only*

In our living room (but it is where we live) we had a leather recliner --and our little Jaime did lots of nesting on it and really scratched the seat. We only had it about 8 years when I retired it because the color no longer went with rest of the things in the room (which had changed). I did replace it with another leather recliner -- very good leather -- however, by that time Jaime could no longer jump on the chair and our other Havanese never even tried getting on that chair. I would not consider a leather couch where our dogs go on all the time. They are constantly nesting and would make a mess of leather. Like other posters have said, throws, pillows and stuff slides right off leather. Our current couch and love seat are slipcovered Arhaus pieces. The design itself hides many sins and I can wash it (although the instructions say dry clean only -- but it has not shrunk but it is not cotton).

My next couch will be a khaki twill (so it looks like dirt) colored slipcovered couch with preshrunk fabric (so I can wash) and I will brighten the room with colorful print pillows and drapes. You can Google Slipcovered couches and have sources come up. One that I am interested in is from The Comfortable Couch -- supposedly higher quality than Pottery Barn, Restoration Hardware etc. but at a lower cost (but not cheap).

Another consideration is that the back is best to be removable cushions and for the contents to be resilient for those Havs that sit on the back cushion and make a mess of them. My current back cushions have a down like polyester cluster fill that plumps right back up. My last couch with cushions attached to the back of the couch were made a mess of by Jaime and our now deceased Toby who were up on the backs all the time. My SIL had the same issue with her dog -- her cushions were removeable but the contents were regular polyester fiberfill that packs down over time. The contents of the back and seat cushions is a big consideration for us now when selecting a sofa.

Our doggies do have a big influence on our homes (LOL)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Another nice option is a really good quality microfiber. Easy to clean, soft and comfy. There's a chair I plan to get soon from a recent staging I did. It came from a rental company, brand new black slipper chair in the nicest microfiber. I can't stop petting the chair whenever I'm in the house.


I've seen the microfiber, and it looks very nice in the stores... I just wasn't sure how well it would wear, and how easy it was to keep clean. With a white dog, and WORSE, a white CAT!!! (who sheds continually) I don't think we'll go with black!:biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Our white leather sofa and loveseat are easy to clean. We were instructed to use a damp sponge with a dab of Ivory dishwashing liquid to wipe off any schmutz. It works really well.

I cannot attest to how well the leather holds up to dogs toenails because the dogs are not allowed on the furniture [although I have been snuggling with them on my lap against my DH's wishes :biggrin1: ].


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> In our living room (but it is where we live) we had a leather recliner --and our little Jaime did lots of nesting on it and really scratched the seat. We only had it about 8 years when I retired it because the color no longer went with rest of the things in the room (which had changed). I did replace it with another leather recliner -- very good leather -- however, by that time Jaime could no longer jump on the chair and our other Havanese never even tried getting on that chair. I would not consider a leather couch where our dogs go on all the time. They are constantly nesting and would make a mess of leather. Like other posters have said, throws, pillows and stuff slides right off leather. Our current couch and love seat are slipcovered Arhaus pieces. The design itself hides many sins and I can wash it (although the instructions say dry clean only -- but it has not shrunk but it is not cotton).
> 
> My next couch will be a khaki twill (so it looks like dirt) colored slipcovered couch with preshrunk fabric (so I can wash) and I will brighten the room with colorful print pillows and drapes. You can Google Slipcovered couches and have sources come up. One that I am interested in is from The Comfortable Couch -- supposedly higher quality than Pottery Barn, Restoration Hardware etc. but at a lower cost (but not cheap).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Arhaus and The Comfortable Couch are kind of out of our price range, especially right now, since the addition itself was a real stretch! We're more Jordan's Furniture kinda people.

Thanks for the tip on the back cushions. Kodi has never shown an interest in getting up on ours, but ours aren't very squishy, (also not very wide) so maybe with a different couch, he would be.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a leather sectional Karen but Molly is rarely on it. If she does get on (by me lifting her lol) I just have to make sure she doesn't do her "make her bed ritual " whereby she scratches like crazy. She does now know that's a no no. But it does hold up well. Ours is twelve years old and looks like new . Like any furniture it has to be well structured too. You get what you pay for is generally true with us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> We have a leather sectional Karen but Molly is rarely on it. If she does get on (by me lifting her lol) I just have to make sure she doesn't do her "make her bed ritual " whereby she scratches like crazy. She does now know that's a no no. But it does hold up well. Ours is twelve years old and looks like new . Like any furniture it has to be well structured too. You get what you pay for is generally true with us.


So she does try to dig (nest) on the leather couch? I was wondering whether they wouldn't if it didn't feel like fabric. Our couch has held up fine with that, and we DO make him stop any time he starts, but it seems almost irresistible.

We've always had good luck with furniture from Jordan's. It's not high-end, but it's well made and a solid value. We still have every piece we've purchased from them, and it all looks great.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love Jordan's! I desperately want a new mattress and have been trying to lure the hubby to the store with the Bruins' deal. He will only agree to go if I let him actually watch the Bruins without whining.

*For those who don't live in MA, Jordan's always have a deal going. Usually, it is if the Red Sox win the series, all of the purchases made in a certain time frame are free. This year, it is if the Bruins win the Stanley Cup..... It could happen.*


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Karen, we have had a leather sofa in our great room (open floor plan, no separate living room) and it does look like new. However, my Husky was not allowed on furniture so it's just been used by company dogs (neighbor's pug for example which we "babysit" for when they go on vacation.) However, my daughter has a huge leather sectional that has been really messed up by her cats' claws. I think cats might make short work of leather before the dog would.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My son and DIL bought a microfiber couch and loveseat that looks like leather until you touch it. Not as cold or slick. Seems to hold up well. I just bought 2 leather recliners for our siting area, small ones that I honestly didn't know were recliners. Rosie only sits in two places, the windowsill in the living room and back of the couch there and a club chair in our bedroom, the back of it. I ddidn't let my children tear up my furniture and sure won't let my animals. One good wingback that Josie Wales sits in I put a blanket in so that she wouldn't shed all over it. Karen I really like the microfiber that my son has, but couldn't find just the club chairs alone. I am not used to the leather yet and may never be, they are cold and slick.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been told that fake leather is cold, but real leather is warmer. Dont know if this is true. I do know that it is so much easier to keep clean. If you have shedding animals, it certainly is easier~ Microfiber is nice and soft, but hair sticks to it like glue, lol. That is what I had before the leather. You will get contradictory advice from everyone. There are about as many differing opinions as there are breeds of dogs, lol. Just shop and try them out, and get what feels right to you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Karen, we have had a leather sofa in our great room (open floor plan, no separate living room) and it does look like new. However, my Husky was not allowed on furniture so it's just been used by company dogs (neighbor's pug for example which we "babysit" for when they go on vacation.) However, my daughter has a huge leather sectional that has been really messed up by her cats' claws. I think cats might make short work of leather before the dog would.


I'm not concerned about our cat. She's an indoor/outdoor cat, and NEVER sharpens her claws on furniture. But I know we won't be able to keep Kodi off. He has always been allowed on the furniture, and it would be hard to change that now. Obviously, he's not as big as a Husky, but after his nails are clipped, they can be sharpish until he's been out on a few walks.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Thanks for the info! Arhaus and The Comfortable Couch are kind of out of our price range, especially right now, since the addition itself was a real stretch! We're more Jordan's Furniture kinda people.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the back cushions. Kodi has never shown an interest in getting up on ours, but ours aren't very squishy, (also not very wide) so maybe with a different couch, he would be.


Arhaus was a real stretch for us 10 years ago - but I have to tell you it has been a fabulous sofa. We selected fabric that is machine washable and it has held up beautifully. Also, when we moved from up north to down south the cushions lost their loft from being stored in the moving van for a month. I called Arhaus and within 2 weeks we had replacement cushions (both seat and back) free!  They are really serious about their "lifetime guarantee" and I was so glad.....

Panda does not jump up - so controlling her sofa access is easy. When she is on with me (naptime) I put a beach towel down and she can do her "make the bed" thing without scratching the fabric...


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

My parents have a leather set for ... at least 20 years. Only the couch has a hole in the seat due to my dad's daily seating and napping for the last 20+ years. As for the love seat, it's like brand new. I took it when I moved out to another city for work. 
However, when I bought my new place, the love seat is now sitting in the cold in my garage, seating Roshi's travel crate. LOL.

I opted to purchase a brand new couch. While shopping, I loved the feeling of the real leather. The softness and smoothness. However, I'm young and living in a townhouse. The leather just didn't look right... too out of place. So I chose my cozy corduroy couch. Oh gosh, I can nap on it forever. So can Roshi. Hahaha.

I got microfibre for my dining seats. Oh the static. Everything I touched I got a spark. But a generous spray of diluted solution of fabric softener took care of that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen. I loved the clean-ability of our leather chair... But it very quickly looked like what I like to refer to as "sundanced." with Jasper's need to make his nest. But not nearly as nice as the distressed Leather in the actual sundance catalog. When I was debating a couch, and researched leather...I heard that actually the cheap leather held up better... And when shopping, take your nail and scratch the swatch, if it leaves a mark, keep looking. 

I also strongly regret having our couch reupholstered. It was a great couch...and it just does not look or feel the same... Better to get something new.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Missy. I still haven't decided what to do, but you guys have all given me a lot to think about!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I like good leather over any other option for sofas and love seats. Ours are white and clean up easily. My dogs have the run of the house pretty much and spend a lot of time up on the back of the couch. I'm not a no pets allowed on furniture kind of person...good grief if people who don't live here are allowed to sit on my stuff the dogs who do live here sure can too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> I like good leather over any other option for sofas and love seats. Ours are white and clean up easily. My dogs have the run of the house pretty much and spend a lot of time up on the back of the couch. I'm not a no pets allowed on furniture kind of person...good grief if people who don't live here are allowed to sit on my stuff the dogs who do live here sure can too.


ound: A girl after my own heart! Hey, if I let my SONS on the furniture, Kodi should be a piece of cake!ound:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, I have no opinion one way or another but we happened to have inherited a vinyl couch a few months ago which was bigger than the one we had, and in pretty good shape, so we took it. We thought it was great and have been using it every day since. I read this original post right before my sister arrived to spend the week before and through thanksgiving, and, every time she sits on my couch she has to put a sheet down. She apparently can't stand the feel of leather or vinyl couches... I never was bothered by it... lol.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen,

I have a leather recliner that seems to be 'my chair' and that's where Keeper sits next to me. No damage done. I do correct him when he's on the floor and begging for something while I'm sitting in the chair because that would involve 'clawing' on the side of the chair. Certainly I'd place a cover on a leather sofa for Kodi. Keeper doesn't jump on or off of furniture but I think Kodi would? 

Funny story about my son's 120 lb. German Shepherd (gone now) who slept every single night in a leather chair in the family room. Not one scratch on that chair. You wonder how that could happen--big dog, big claws.

Shirley


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen,
> 
> I have a leather recliner that seems to be 'my chair' and that's where Keeper sits next to me. No damage done. I do correct him when he's on the floor and begging for something while I'm sitting in the chair because that would involve 'clawing' on the side of the chair. Certainly I'd place a cover on a leather sofa for Kodi. Keeper doesn't jump on or off of furniture but I think Kodi would?
> 
> ...


Kodi definitely jumps up on the furniture, but he hasn't damaged anything. We have a leather recliner too, but for some reason he never gets up on that chair unless it's to sit in my lap. I don't know if it's because it's slightly higher than the couches, or if he doesn't like the feel as much. I'm hoping that if we do get leather, if we just put a cozy blanket for him on one end, he'll use that as his "curl-up" spot!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, the cozy blanket would probably work just fine. If not, cover the entire sofa seat. I think you'd love the leather. Nothing else looks that good.

Shirley

P.S. If you find a leather group or single piece that you like, be sure to check Hendrick's in North Carolina who ship all over the country. Real savings and easy to call for a price on a particular manufacturer and style. You just need the number off the tag.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen, the cozy blanket would probably work just fine. If not, cover the entire sofa seat. I think you'd love the leather. Nothing else looks that good.
> 
> Shirley
> 
> P.S. If you find a leather group or single piece that you like, be sure to check Hendrick's in North Carolina who ship all over the country. Real savings and easy to call for a price on a particular manufacturer and style. You just need the number off the tag.


Thanks for the tip. I want to get either a sectional or a sofa and love seat in a color that will compliment our cordovan recliner. (since I know that there's no way we could match it exactly) Since I've seen that the sectionals seem to be WAY more expensive than the individual pieces (which surprised me!) I think we'll be going with the love seat and sofa.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi definitely jumps up on the furniture, but he hasn't damaged anything. We have a leather recliner too, but for some reason he never gets up on that chair unless it's to sit in my lap. I don't know if it's because it's slightly higher than the couches, or if he doesn't like the feel as much. I'm hoping that if we do get leather, if we just put a cozy blanket for him on one end, he'll use that as his "curl-up" spot!


Karen, it is because it makes him feel 'cold'!! And clammy! I know just how he feels! ound:ound:

Ok, I will butt out now and go back to cleaning house - UGH! Sorry...carry on... :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, it is because it makes him feel 'cold'!! And clammy! I know just how he feels! ound:ound:
> 
> Ok, I will butt out now and go back to cleaning house - UGH! Sorry...carry on... :biggrin1:


Hey, if it keeps him from nesting on the couch, I'll count that as a GOOD thing... and if it keeps my SONS off, so much the better!:biggrin1:


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

We have a leather sofa and loveseat in our living room, which we got b.d.--before dog. It really matches the style of our room and hardwood floors. They are beautiful and we get lots of compliments on the room. We have a nice throw blanket over the back of the sofa, to protect the leather from the sun as it is near the front windows. That is Dionna's favorite spot to look outside, so she always sits up there, hanging over, viewing the world. We have the throw spread out now over the seat of the couch and have never had any issues with damage due to Dionna. 

Whatever you choose, I am sure it will look nice. And of course we want photos now


----------

